
Elon Musk is tech Covidiot No. 1 during coronavirus pandemic - eplanit
https://nypost.com/2020/04/18/elon-musk-is-tech-covidiot-no-1-during-coronavirus-pandemic/
======
8bitsrule
This is not only a hit piece (for Musk-haters) but it's wrong on at least this
count:

"what he actually sent was five-year-old BiPAP sleep apnea machines that can’t
be used to treat coronavirus victims in the ICU."

Both CPAP and BiPAP are being adopted by some doctors who've found them useful
over ventilators.

